# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  depilacja laserowa pachy

## kika75

Jestem w trakcie depilacji laserowej na pachy -dwa zabiegi mam za sobą wykonuje go w salonie futuro w wawie okazja bo trwają promocje na ten zabieg .Ile trzeba wykonać zabiegów aby włoski już nie odrastały ???

----------


## agam89

Zależy od koloru włosów i skóry. Im skóra jaśniejsza, a włoski ciemniejsze depilacja będzie efektywniejsza. Najlepiej zapytaj kosmetyczki wykonującej zabieg  :Smile:

----------


## Matyldzia

Moja koleżanka chyba 4 razy powtarzała, ale nie ma reguły - jak pisze agam89 - wszystko zależy od skóry i włosków, jakie masz  :Wink:

----------


## magdamiko1991

Czy taka depilacja pod pachami jest bolesna?

----------


## Czekolada

mi w ogóle nie pomogła, teraz używam zwykłego depilatora, kwestia nastawienia  :Wink:

----------


## a-net-a

do: Czekolada
ja też używam depilatora, ale niestety strasznie boli... tylko ze to moja głupota troszke bo jak kupowałam to nie wiedziałam i kupiłam bez nakładki chłodzącej a to podobno dużo pomaga w łagodzeniu bólu... i się teraz zastanawiam czy jest możliwosć dokupienia osobno takiej nakladki ,, ? wiesz może .?? :Smile:

----------


## krolik

Ja depiluję depilatorem i jestem zadowolona. Włoski długo odrastają, a nawet kiedy już są dłuższe to nie są tak widoczne. Nigdy nie miałam potrzeby depilować laserem. W sumie nawet nigdy nie interesowałam się tym.

----------


## dermoporady

U mnie depilator się nie sprawdził,tzn: wywołuje podrażnienia a mam skóre wrażliwą i jest to szczególnie widoczne,a poza tym mało skuteczne,bo trzeba to robić co jakiś czas. W przypadku depilacji laserowej nie ma tego problemu.

----------


## judyta

Zależy też od rodzaju lasera, moja koleżanka miała 10 zabiegów i wciąż ma włosy

________________
getin bank lokata sprawdź

----------


## bluszcz

Myślę, że osobno takich nakładek nie ma. Nigdy się z nimi nie spotkałam, ale możesz spróbować przed depilacją, zrobić bardzo zimny okład z lodu zawiniętego w ręcznik albo przy pomocy specjalnych, chłodzących kompresów, które wykorzystuje się przy bólach mięśni - działanie będzie podobne.

----------


## Maria Awaria

Podobno 3 zabiegi ale ja miałam tylko 1 bo o kolejnych zapomniałam i uśmiechnęłam się do swojej kumpeli maszynki do golenia  :Smile:

----------


## Amalu_pl

Depilacja laserowa ma to do siebie,że jest po prostu skuteczna. Może i nieco droższa,ale moim zdaniem warto jeżeli ktoś chce pozbyć się owłosienia ze swojego ciała na stałe.

----------


## WagaSTOP_pl

Ja mam bardzo pozytywne zdanie na temat depilacji laserowej,uważam że najlepiej się sprawdza no i daje pozytywne efekty. Fakt,że jest droższa,no ale w końcu coś za coś i w zamian pozbywamy się owłosienia na stałe.

----------


## AriaAli

Ja zdecydowałam się na depilację laserową dla oszczędności czasu i pieniędzy  :Smile: . Byłam na zabiegu w Elite (Warszawa) bo często mają bardzo fajne promocje, poza tym czytałam o nich wiele dobrego i to profesjonalne centrum laseroterapii gdzie lasery są ich specjalnością  :Smile: . Jestem bardzo zadowolona  :Smile:

----------


## Miki_ymer

Ilie kosztuje jeden zabieg?

----------


## Fiolecik

Byłam na kilku zabiegach depilacji laserowej w Krakowie i nie przyniosły one efektów. Może przeszłam za mało zabiegów? Sama nie wiem. Ale do tego salonu już nie wróciłam. Teraz używam wosku do depilacji z hb i naprawdę widzę fajne i całkiem trwałe efekty. Moim zdaniem depilacja laserowa jest nieopłacalna.

----------


## anetakaleta

ja długo walczyłam, miałam trzy zabiegi

----------


## kamila.be1

Myślę, że to zależy od salonu kosmetycznego i sprzętu, jakiego używa do depilacji. Ale na pewno konieczne są minimum dwa zabiegi.

----------


## Irma25

Orientacyjny koszt takiego zabiegu?

----------


## setka

Moja znajoma dostałą bon na 3 zabiegi, już po 1szym nie miała włosków (jest ciemną blondynką) po czasie powtarzała kolejne 2. Mówiła, że trochę piekło, ale efekt dla niej fantastyczny.

----------


## Stylion_pl

Depilacja laserowa to generalnie nic strasznego i w dodatku jest wręcz bezbolesna,więc moim zdaniem jak najbardziej warto jeśli komuś zależy na szybkich efektach i pozbyciu się owłosienia z całego ciała.

----------


## fernanda

Bardzo bałam się, że depilacja laserowa pachy będzie bolesna. Nie była. W ubiegłym roku zrobiłam taki zabieg w Laser Glamour w Łodzi i od tego czasu nic niepożądane włoski nie pojawiają mi się, tam gdzie być ich nie powinno moim znaniem :Smile:  Oszczędzam sporo czasu dzięki laserglamour.pl

----------


## walerka

Mi byłoby szkoda kasy na coś takiego, zwłaszcza, że dużo wypowiedzi wskazuje na to, że to nie jest skuteczne

----------


## herbaciarka

Chciała bym spróbowac, ale się boję.
Pytanie na ile jest skuteczna i na ile działa

----------


## Guacamole

ja też właśnie się obawiam… taka depilacja jest bolesna? bo nie wiem czego się mogę spodziewać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie mogłabym depilować depilatorem bo bym chyba umarła z bólu . ja tam wolę plastry

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . Ja jestem akurat z Wrocławia więc ja zabieg  depilacji laserowej wykonywałam w gabinecie Dermamed we Wrocławiu na ul. Żeromskiego. Co bolesności ? nie boli wgl , jeśli chodzi o efekt to zabieg musiałam powtórzyć może jeszcze ze dwa razy i to było wszystko . Dodam ,ze jestem ciemna szatynką  :Wink:  także efekt był dosyć szybko . Gabinet i obsługa na plus :Wink:

----------


## soksana88

Ja również polecam Dermamed we wrocławiu jak ktoś chce sobie zrobić depilację laserową  :Wink:  jeden gabinet jest na Krzyckiej a drugi jest na Żeromskiego . Jest jeszcze trzeci gabinet na Traugutta ale to jest zupelnie innych gabinet .. Co do efektów to bardzo szybko były widoczne ponieważ jestem brunetką  :Wink:

----------


## Analya

Z mojej strony również polecam dermamed we wrocławiu , zwłąszcza pania dorotę Kaliszewską . wszystko wykonane tak jak trzeba . Ja akura jestem szatynką ( mam brązowe włosy ) .Efekty długo się utrzymują.

----------


## Dermed

Jeżeli chodzi o depilację laserową,to nie ma się czego obawiać,jest niezwykle skuteczna oraz bezbolesna-oczywiście pod warunkiem,że wybierzemy dobre studio kosmetyczne. jeżeli ne wiecie gdzie się zwrócić,to zapraszamy do nas,zakres wykonywanych przez nasze centrum usług jest bardzo szeroki :Smile:

----------


## Tatka

tak tak, polecam miejsce. Faktycznie zakres usług jest duży ale to dobrze - przynajmniej nie trzeba po różnych gabinetach chodzić żeby zrobić coś dla swojego ciała :Smile:

----------


## Grażka35

A jeśli ja mam ciemną karnację i ciemne włosy to tez mogę sobie taki zabieg depilacji laserowej zrobić?

----------


## angelika_

fajna sprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chodzi o depilacje laserową czy to pachy , czy nóg czy pachwin w okolicach bikini , jak ktoś jest z wrocłąwia bąź przyjechal do wrocławia , to polecam gabinet dermamed we Wroxłąwiu przy ul.żeromskiego , efekty są długotrwałe . :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w Dermamed do tego typu zabiegów polecma panią dr Dorotę Kaliszewską , bardzo dobry lekarz .Wszytsko wytłumaczy od początku do końca .

----------


## Trissa

ja zakupiłam sobie ipl z babylissa. To takie urządzenie do depilacji laserowej w domu. Troche kosztuje, dłuższy czas zbierałam pieniążki, ale warto. Łatwa w obsłudze. Bezbolesna i delikatna. Wcześniej uzywałam maszynki więc pojawiały się zacięcia, obtarcia i zaczerwienienia. Teraz skóra gładka i bez podrażnień.

----------


## Daga68

Ja również korzystałam z zabiegów depilacji laserowej. Chyba nie ma jednej, konkretnej odpowiedzi na postawione pytanie. To ile zabiegów będzie potrzebnych jest uzależnione od bardzo wielu czynników (poziom hormonów TSH oraz płciowych, kolor i grubość włosków, kolor skóry, ilość tych włosków). Warto dodać, że czasami problem z nadmiernym owłosieniem jest wynikiem dolegliwości zdrowotnych, o czym często nie wiemy. Dlatego warto wybrać się na badania poziomu hormonu tarczycy - TSH oraz hormonów płciowych. O ile koszt badania TSH jest niewielki to już te drugie badania do najtańszych nie należą, jeśli są robione bez skierowania lekarza. Dlatego warto zrobić przynajmniej badania TSH i jeśli wynik będzie niezgodny z normą, wtedy endokrynolog może wysłać również na badanie hormonów płciowych, jeśli go o to poprosimy. Oczywiście jeśli coś będzie nie tak, to wprowadza się leczenie, które wraz z depilacją laserową może dać na prawdę świetne wyniki.

----------


## malgorzata.nowak

Zgadzam się z tym, że warto zrobić wszystkie badania, bo to może okazać się bardzo pomocne w tej nierównej walce.

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Moim zdaniem generalnie depilacja laserowa to bardzo dobry i skuteczny zabieg,tym bardziej jeżeli chcemy pozbyć się uciążliwych włosków na stałe. Fakt,że trzeba go kilkakrotnie powtarzać ale w zamian za to mamy potem spokój,więc warto. Pamiętamy też o tym aby po zabiegu stosować odpowiednie kosmetyki łagodzące podrażnienia czy zaczerwienienia.

----------


## Kepnerka

Miałam na pachy i polecam! Świetna sprawa, a przede wszystkim mega wygoda latem  :Smile:

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

A można tak z ciekawości wiedzieć ile zapłaciłaś za zabieg depilacji laserowej pach? To przyda się również innym Użytkowniczkom na forum w przyszłości,ile razy powtarzałaś zabieg?

----------


## Martinia

Ja jestem po zabiegu depilacji na pachy, no ale przede mną jeszcze kilka, wiadomo, że seria przynosi najlepsze rezultaty. I wprawdzie nie zdecydowałam się na laser, tylko na Epilfree, ale też jestem już bardzo zadowolona z efektów.

----------


## dareczka03

Nigdy więcej laser byłam raz i więcej nie pójdę strasznie bolało no i nie wspomnę o kosztach. A możesz coś więcej o tym epilfree ile kosztuje czy boli?

----------


## Paulina Król

A czy to jest bolesny zabieg?

----------


## CudnaWioleta

tak, to zależy od Twoich włósów, koloru, ilosci...musi byc tyle zeby zupełnie usuniete były...zazdroszczę, ja wciąz nie moge finansowo ogarnać tematu a tez bym chciała depilację...

----------


## aleczka856

depilacja laserowa nie jest bolesna . wiadomo ,ze nie jest tez tego typu ze nic nie poczujesz , własciwie to bardziej takie dziwne uczucie . co do ilości zabiegów , to ogólnie powtórzeń musi być około 4-5 . ja akurat dpeilacji pachy nie miałam . Natomiast nóg i okolic bikini. to własnie miałam te tyle powtórzen ile wpsomniałam ,z e wzgledu na to ,ze w każdym miejscu inaczej te woski rosną . Poza tym na pierwszej wizycie z tego własnie powodu usuwane jest 30% włosków . A jak juz ktos będzie się wybierac na depilacje laserową , a jest np z  Warszawy , to bardzo polecam , klinikę miracki . też teraz jest promocja na te zabiegi . mają na prawdę dobry sprzęt laser vectus , który radzi sobie bez problemu równiez zwłoskami blond i rudymi > Ja mam blond włoski  :Wink:  a właściwie miałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodziłam na zabieg depilacji laserowej do gabinetu w Szczecinie imageszczecin.pl. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów i ceny.

----------


## Refana

W klinice Miracki mają mocne lasery - robiłam tam i bez problemu pozbyłam się owłosienia...a mam mocne włoski! także polecam Klinikę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry laser to podstawa, inne mogą być w najlepszym przypadku nieefektywne. Dobry jest Mediostar Next, ja na ten właśnie się zdecydowałam we wrocławskim salonie Perfect Glamour i rzeczywiście zabieg nim był dla mnie w pełni bezbolesny no i bardzo skuteczny, jestem prawie dwa lata po zabiegu depilacji i włoski nie odrastają. Wykonałam cztery zabiegi.

----------


## CBDgold_pl

Depilacja laserowa wykonana w profesjonalnym studiu kosmetycznym, to faktycznie bardzo dobry pomysł głównie pod kątem jej skuteczności, dzięki temu będziemy mogli pozbyć się problemu z owłosieniem na stałe.

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Światło lasera niszczy włosy, które znajdują się w aktywnej fazie wzrostu, dlatego zabieg należy powtórzyć, gdyż nie wszystkie włosy rosną równocześnie. Po każdej serii naświetlania odrastające włosy są cieńsze i słabsze. Orientacyjnie oczekiwać można, że efekt depilacji laserowej utrzyma się kilka lat!

----------


## RenataD

Zanim same zaczniecie wydawać pieniądze na badania, decydując się na laserową depilację udajcie się do centrum medycznego, które przed depilacją ma konsultację lekarską Jeśli lekarz uzna, że owłosienie jest nadmierne, spowodowane chorobą to wyśle na celowane badania i od razu skieruje gdzie potrzeba albo zastosuje leczenie. Zaburzenia hormonalne nie są przeciwwskazaniem do depilacji laserowej - efekty też są takie same tylko nadmierne hormony mogą powodować ciągłe tworzenie się mieszków włosowych . Ale to i tak się dzieje- z depilacją laserową czy bez depilacji....

----------


## pocahontass

Witam  :Smile:  
Ja również rok temu się zdecydowałam na depilacje laserem (laser, nie IPL) pod pachami. Mam ciemne i dosyć mocne/grube włoski i potrzebowałam oko 10 zabiegów, aby kompletnie się pozbyć włosów. Jeżeli włosy są jaśniejsze lub chudsze to wydaje mi się ze przeprowadzenie więcej zabiegów będzie konieczne. Ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolona, ale mam zamiar powtarzać zabieg raz w roku przed rozpoczęciem lata. A teraz w zimę depiluje strefę bikini.

----------


## doota

kiedyś zaczełam robić zabiegi ale przez zawirowania zyciowe jakoś tak się to rozjechało ze musialam przerwac, potem kupiłam sobie włany depilator ipl babyliss, to dla mnie lepsza opcja, moge sobie zrobić zabiegi w domu, nic to nie boli i tez jest skuteczne, jestem po kilku zabiegah i już włosków odrasta mniej

----------


## MrHilary-Sklep

Akurat jeżeli chodzi o depilację laserową pach czy całego ciała, to moim zdaniem jest to znakomita forma którą mogę polecić, głównie ze względu na wysoką skuteczność, u mnie nie wywołało to żądnych podrażnień czy przebarwień na skórze.

----------


## jelenka

odkopuję by zapytać:
czy depilacja laserowa wąsika i brody u kobiety to bolesne zabiegi? Męczę się z tym od dłuższego czasu. Polecono mi depilację laserem, ale boję się że to bolesne. Można to porównać np. z wyrywaniem włosków pensetą czy może to jednak większy/mniejszy ból?

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

Najlepiej jeżeli udasz się bezpośrednio do gabinetu kosmetycznego który oferuje taki zabieg i skonsultujesz czy w Twoim przypadku warto, oraz czego możesz się spodziewać. Dopiero wtedy podejmiesz decyzję czy warto.

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Zabiegi laserowe pociągają za sobą skutki uboczne jak zaczerwienienie, obrzęk, swędzenie czy nawet krwawienie. Aby im zapobiegać należy stosować krem RadioProtect, który zawiera wyciągi z silnych, roślinnych antyoksydantów tj. ostropestu plamistego i rdestu japońskiego.

Przeznaczony jest do pielęgnacji skóry podrażnionej, nie tylko po zabiegach laserowych, ale też po naświetlaniu promieniami UV i jonizującymi (opalanie, radioterapia).

Aurea Pharma

----------


## pola14

Drogi i bolesny interes to jest no i abieg minimum 3 razy trzeba powtóryzc ale warto, polecam

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

Nie jest aż tak źle pod kątem bólu jak to opisujecie, to też zależy od kilku czynników, w tym jak duże owłośnienie posiadamy.

----------


## kema

parę miesiecy temu kupiłam sobie depilator ipl od babyliss, model g960e. Podczas depilacji żadnego bólu nie czuję, już mam taką wprawę ze zabiegi idą błyskawicznie, dużo bardziej mi taka depilacja odpowiada niż golenie czy tradycyjny depilator, bo włoski tak szybko nie odrastają i zabiegi sa bezbolesne

----------


## Didi

nie chciała bym depilować sobie laserowo pach auć przeecież am skóra jest taka wrażliwa. Ja mam krem Veet pachy też nim gole, fajnie się nakłada, nie podrażnia a efekt jest caałkiem długi

----------


## Olga Jot.

Nie wiem, ja próbowałam swego czasu depilować się w domu, różnymi sposobami. Ale efekty nigdy nie były ani tak trwałe, ani tak dokładne jak się tego spodziewałam i jak oczekiwałam. W końcu więc stwierdziłam, że chyba lepiej się jednorazowo "szarpnąć", wydać trochę kasy, ale mieć załatwiony problem raz na zawsze. Dlatego też wybrałam się w Krakowie do SCM Estetic, gdzie pani Asia Marcińska zrobiła mi depilację Light Sheer. Kilka serii, w odstępach kilkutygodniowych... i już, po sprawie :Smile:  Pozbyłam się włosków już chyba raz na zawsze  :Big Grin:

----------


## paullafit

Jaki jest koszt takiego zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ojj to różnie, bo to wszystko zależy jakie części ciała chcesz robić i tyle  :Smile:   Ja robiac nogi jakoś nie zapłaciłam specjalnie dużo,a robiłam w renomowanej klinice dermed w Krakowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam ten ból, u mnie był problem nie tylko z pachami, ale też z ciemnymi włosami na żuchwie. Dlatego byłam w WellDerm w Warszawie na epilacji laserowej- Palomar Vectus i już poradziłam sobie z tym problemem  :Smile: . Wystarczyło mi tylko kilka zabiegów i owłosienie zniknęło na stałe  :Smile: , polecam gorąco.

----------


## Justynkowa

Robiłam zabieg depilacji laserowej na bikini  i pod pachami. Zabieg nic nie boli , a daje znakomite efekty trwałego usunięcia owłosienia. Zabieg robiłam w Warszawie w  depicare.pl/ bardzo super miejsce, przeemiła atmosfera no i mają laser vectus. Włoski w ogóle mi nie odrastają.

----------


## Paulina5K

Polecam doskonały salon kosmetyczny BEAUTY LASER gdzie wykonują perfekcyjną depilację laserem. Używają nowoczesnego sprzętu i bardzo skutecznie wykonują depilację każdej części ciała.

----------


## PaulinaDAS

Skuteczną i dokładną depilację wykonują w Absolu Clinic. Polecam to miejsce każdej pani które o siebie dba. Warto skorzystać z ich usług.

----------

